# ARE YOU READY TO RUUUUMMMMBLLLLLLLEEEEEE?!?!?!?!?!?



## AWP (Mar 14, 2016)

ZONK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RetPara (Mar 14, 2016)

God I wish.....


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 14, 2016)

@Freefalling  off to a late start this morning?


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 14, 2016)

You're in for a shocker, I'm totally down with this Monday and here is why!

Today is International Steak and BJ Day!  So even those of you that don't love playing tonsil hockey with the big D; swallow your pride and take it on the face for the team!

THIS:
 

NOT THIS:


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 14, 2016)

Well, if we're going in that direction...


----------



## Raptor (Mar 14, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Well, if we're going in that direction...


I guess now that NSFW tag can finally get applied to this Monday thread :-"


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 14, 2016)

weak sauce.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 14, 2016)

FUCKER SAID.....ZONK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And this is my Friday!

M.


----------



## Rapid (Mar 14, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> You're in for a shocker, I'm totally down with this Monday and here is why!
> 
> Today is International Steak and BJ Day!  So even those of you that don't love playing tonsil hockey with the big D; swallow your pride and take it on the face for the team!
> 
> ...



I had the pleasure of being treated to ISBJ on my lunchtime break. So yeah, an even better Monday than usual.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 14, 2016)

You called?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 14, 2016)

medicchick said:


> You called?
> 
> View attachment 15084



I predict that someone will copy the pic, and use it for an avatar. One Muppet comes to mind.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 14, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I predict that someone will copy the pic, and use it for an avatar. One Muppet comes to mind.


That be a good avatar for kitten, err @Muppet


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 16, 2016)

It's Wednesday here ....  just sayin'


----------

